# sex n masturbation



## abc (Sep 2, 2010)

hiii all...

i hv been married from past 9 months....n i m being bit curious abt my sex life....actt my husband is very fond of masturbation....v do have sex at least once a day bt stil he masturbates abt twice a day....i m jst curious 2 knw wether its a normal avtivity 4 men 2 masturbate or is our sex life going haywire...??


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

It is very normal for men to masterbate, most been doing that since they were 12 yrs old, the higher their sex drive, the more sex they want, crave and almost need. The majority of women/wives can not keep up with their younger lustier husbands, or care too. 

If you want MORE sex than once a day, by all means, let him know!!! Maybe he assumes you don't and this is why he does this. It just might Rock his world if he knows his wife wants it at least 3 times a day too. 

Most will agree with me, what you describe would only be a problem in marraige - IF you are feeling "neglected" sexually. Or if you have problems with him looking at Porn, if he does this while taking care of himself. Even that should not be too much of a concern IF you don't want him -as much as he wants you - 
men are simply visual, kinda like us women loving our sappy soap operas.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

While I agree men are very “visual”, there are reasons for that in nature. But there’s far more to it for a man than visual. At least there is for me.

Bob


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

He orgasms 3 times a day? How old is your husband? While I like to think I have a healthy sex drive, 3 times per seems like a whole lot!


----------



## Sadara (Jul 27, 2010)

How does he have time for it three times a day? I know my husband wouldn't have time. As a woman I have no idea if this is normal or not.


----------



## abc (Sep 2, 2010)

actt we can hv sex only wn v both r sleeping 2gether...bt i dnt get time 2 sleep in the day...he comes 4m office in the noon n takes a nap if possible...n i hv seen him masturbate at that tme...


----------



## abc (Sep 2, 2010)

its nt the point that i wnt 2 hv more sex...having it 5-6 times a week is enough 4 me...bt i dnt knw y i feel bad wn i c him masturbating...sometimes v dnt hv time 2 hv sex...sometimes we r tired...i understnd...bt stil sometimes i get a feeling that husbands r so capable that they can achieve orgasm so easily that 2 without any aid of their wives...isnt that unfair for the wives??


----------



## Mal74 (Dec 24, 2009)

How big a mountain do you want to make out of a molehill? If you're not feeling neglected, and if he's not complaining about your sex life, let it be. Guys masturbate. Some of them masturbate more, some less. If he's not hurting himself, hurting others, or spending so much time masturbating that he can't do other stuff, then don't worry about it.


----------



## abc (Sep 2, 2010)

hmmm...evn i m feeling the same rt nw...that may b i m jst overreacting...anywaz, thnx 2 al of u 4 ur suggestions...


----------

